# He has Bad Breath and Bad Shoes. What do I do?



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Firstly, Hi all. I haven't posted in a few years I think.

Secondly, my current dating dilemma:
I went on a date a few days ago with a guy. He was really nice and everything about the date went generally well. Except his breath wasn't very good and his jeans/shoes were really bad. Like his jeans were too small on him and were too short and the shoes were really dirty and old. I apologize for sounding shallow or rude. It just is what it is and I don't know how to explain it any better other than I am turned off. I used to be very active in this forum. And I don't date a whole lot either.

Is bad breath something that he can overcome? How do I delicately improve this situation? I don't know how to go about it and I feel bad to blow him off and never see him again. He's really, really into me and he keeps telling me about how great the date was and how he can't wait to see me again, etc.... I just feel bad but I am turned off at the same time. I do like most other things about him.

I put in effort to look good and I'll do whatever means necessary to make sure I look my best. Breath goes along with that. I view it as there are no excuses to not put a mint or Listerine in your mouth before hanging out, etc. Anyways, help please. Sorry for rambling. It really should be a turn off for anybody. I don't know who would be okay with this, but if you are feel free to say why.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Bad breath usually stems from food caught in between teeth. The obvious solution is to have all his teeth pulled. Problem solved.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

VanDamMan said:


> Bad breath usually stems from food caught in between teeth. The obvious solution is to have all his teeth pulled. Problem solved.


Damn, beat me to it.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Maybe he forgot to brush or something. Give the guy a break and another shot.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

The bad breath could be a lot of things -perhaps he was running late and didn't have time to brush or forgot? Or perhaps he just doesn't realize? I drink coffee twice a day,which gives you poop breath,basically. For a long time I'd brush my teeth after and thought that took care of it - Problem was,that just wasn't enough to eliminate the odor - now I brush after AND just antiseptic mouthwash -that fully takes care of it. Why not take out a listerine strip for yourself next time you're with him and offer him one as well.- Eventually as you get to know him more,you could tell him the truth. The clothes -well,is he struggling financially? If not,then be subtle -invite him to the mall for a movie or a meal - while there perhaps point out some pants you think would look great on him and really make over them?? Maybe he isn't that concerned with clothes and has just never noticed much what else is out there??


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

VanDamMan said:


> Bad breath usually stems from food caught in between teeth. The obvious solution is to have all his teeth pulled. Problem solved.


Check and Mate Sir


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Bad breath is such a turn-off. I've had this happen on second dates with 2 guys. I just couldn't muster kissing or seeing them again afterwards.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

So much defensiveness going on in this thread...as if you guys would be totally fine with a girl showing up for a date with halitosis... Stillwaters has good advice, maybe he was truly unaware of it, or just bad with hygiene in general. He could also be suffering financially, or maybe he just has no fashion sense or awareness of how he looks to other people.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

meeps said:


> So much defensiveness going on in this thread...as if you guys would be totally fine with a girl showing up for a date with halitosis... Stillwaters has good advice, maybe he was truly unaware of it, or just bad with hygiene in general. He could also be suffering financially, or maybe he just has no fashion sense or awareness of how he looks to other people.


Why Shoes are important to women

* Throughout Evolution, feet fungus was a sign of a man with a disease. Thats why women pay close attention to a mans foot. In the jungle, she wouldnt want to mate with one with fungus on foot. In our modern society this has turned into shoes

So guys remmember shoes are huggeeee to a girl


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

If it smells bad the next time you see him, tell him that if he ever wants to see you again, he's going to need to invest in a tongue scraper. Bad breath and hygiene is unacceptable on dates.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Am I the only one who laughed how bad taste in shoes is in the same league as bad breath?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Zeeshan said:


> Why Shoes are important to women
> 
> * Throughout Evolution, feet fungus was a sign of a man with a disease. Thats why women pay close attention to a mans foot. In the jungle, she wouldnt want to mate with one with fungus on foot. In our modern society this has turned into shoes
> 
> So guys remmember shoes are huggeeee to a girl





ManOfFewWords said:


> If it smells bad the next time you see him, tell him that if he ever wants to see you again, he's going to need to invest in a tongue scraper. Bad breath and hygiene is unacceptable on dates.


Too funny. It's not a bad idea. TBH, I might have to resort to that.
Shoes aren't a huge deal for me, but at least have them be decent. That's all I ask. Sneakers are actually my preference as long as their decent.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> The bad breath could be a lot of things -perhaps he was running late and didn't have time to brush or forgot? Or perhaps he just doesn't realize? I drink coffee twice a day,which gives you poop breath,basically. For a long time I'd brush my teeth after and thought that took care of it - Problem was,that just wasn't enough to eliminate the odor - now I brush after AND just antiseptic mouthwash -that fully takes care of it. Why not take out a listerine strip for yourself next time you're with him and offer him one as well.- Eventually as you get to know him more,you could tell him the truth. The clothes -well,is he struggling financially? If not,then be subtle -invite him to the mall for a movie or a meal - while there perhaps point out some pants you think would look great on him and really make over them?? Maybe he isn't that concerned with clothes and has just never noticed much what else is out there??


Good point with the Listerine. In fact I carry the packet of them in my purse. I was tempted to either whip those out or at least take out my gum and offer him some but it was such a bold move and I didn't want to be offensive so I hesitated and never took it out. For sure next time I will though.

He is struggling a bit and he kept telling me on the date how he was going to get paid the following day. He even told me he wanted me to take him out shopping and pick stuff out for him. I said sure of course. But at the same time, everyone should have at least one pair of decent shoes or jeans in the wardrobe. Even if I was on the streets, I'd still have that one dress that was decent. It shows effort. Its like clean teeth and everything else. I put in the effort, so why can't you?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Bad breath is such a turn-off. I've had this happen on second dates with 2 guys. I just couldn't muster kissing or seeing them again afterwards.


That makes me feel better. So it's okay to ditch them after the 2nd date if it's not resolved.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

komorikun said:


> I had wanted to kiss him before.....well until I got into the car when he picked me up and caught a whiff. The other guy was talking about watching a movie on the 3rd date at his apartment. So I was just like....ewwwww .......he's going to be expecting kissing or more.


too funny


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

If he's into you and you really like him, so much that you want to keep dating him, tell him his breath stinks, and you're not going to kiss him until he does something about it. The honesty + incentive should get the point across effectively. He'll be so self conscious about his breath the next time you see him, he'll probably brush his teeth like he has a dentist appointment. If he doesn't care about dental hygiene, dump the ****er.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> Am I the only one who laughed how bad taste in shoes is in the same league as bad breath?


Nah, I was thinking the same thing.

To the OP, if he has no sense of style there is nothing you can do about that. Of course he could dress more clean.

Bad breath is pretty easy to solve. Some people just aren't aware sometimes. You could have someone else tell him while you aren't around to hear. You have to make him aware but minimize the humiliation. You yourself don't have to tell him, and it's probably less humiliating if someone he doesn't care about lets him know. Just make sure the person telling him doesn't seem to be the voice of your thoughts lol.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

The fact that he mentioned you helping him pick out clothes,tells me he's aware his clothes are lacking in someway. Take him up on the offer but do it in a subtle casual manner -Call him up and tell him you were just about to go shopping and you remembered he said something about you helping him pick out clothes.- Ask if he'd like to go with you -Just make sure to look for some things for yourself so he doesn't catch on that it's really about giving HIM a makeover. Come on - you said you like him-so don't give up yet!


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

comes from not brushing teeth and not going to the bathroom regularly

bad shoe odour comes from foods that cause secretions from the feet like acid from acid foods which bacteria love and not washing feet not cleaning shoes

sorry but tick tacks and other things that cover stuff up just covers stuff up and it never works because i can smell nasty from a mile away even with a ton of cologn and other fresheners.
he needs a lifestyle change.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Offer him a piece of gum or a mint. Ask him about what some of his turn offs are, mention bad breath is a turn off to you, he may get the hint. Clothes is trickier, maybe take him shopping? I once had a gf when i was a teen who sometimes had bad breath, it was gross.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

John316C said:


> comes from not brushing teeth and not going to the bathroom regularly
> 
> bad shoe odour comes from foods that cause secretions from the feet like acid from acid foods which bacteria love and not washing feet not cleaning shoes
> 
> ...


lol yeah, I was thinking that. Let's say I do give him a stick of gum or a tic tac. I still wouldn't want to kiss him with bad breath. He didn't have a shoe odor, or if he did the feet weren't in the open for me to know about it. The shoes themselves just looked bad.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Keith said:


> Ask him about what some of his turn offs are, mention bad breath is a turn off to you, he may get the hint.


That's a good idea. At this point I hope I keep a straight face if I bring it up.

I do want to take him shopping though. He mentioned it several times which is good that he might be aware of what is going on.

Such a sweet guy that's why I feel bad.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

If he smokes, he won't be overcoming the bad breath/reeking like **** problem until he quits smoking.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Bad breath is something that I'm always paranoid about because people usually won't tell you that your breath stinks unless they're your friends or family. Listerine can help, but if it's not used correctly then it can dry out your mouth which can cause bad breath. The guy must be pretty poor if he's asking you to take him shopping after one date. Maybe buy him a toothbrush, toothpaste, and floss as well. I'm sure he'll get the hint then. Actually, that would probably be too rude, but it would be effective.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Honestly, I'm really sick of trying to date guys with bad hygiene. 
I'm not doing it anymore. 
Guys expect me to be as perfect as I can be all the time... Then try to justify why they don't like deodorant, or why they only shower a couple times a week... Or why they are too lazy to brush their teeth when they get up, or before bed. 
I've got my own issues, but I do not expect someone to have to kiss a mouth that tastes like as*!
I've f*cking had it, seriously. :roll


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> Am I the only one who laughed how bad taste in shoes is in the same league as bad breath?


No


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

:um I find scruffy shoes attractive.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> So guys remmember shoes are huggeeee to a girl


I'm sorry but any girl who honestly cares about a man's shoes is an inferior being, and those of us men who oppose the modern profit-driven tide of metrosexuality must stand firm and refuse to give in.

And I speak as a man who has bought shoes three times in his life. The trainers I wear now have a hole in the toe bit which was letting water in when it rained, but I fixed that with a small square of gaffer tape like a boss.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Lonelyguy said:


>


I am seriously cracking up from that. Too funny.
His breath was not the absolute worst, it was just not that fresh. Had a slightly fishy odor. It was a very mild odor but still. As I got close to him I would smell it. The thought of kissing him does not sound very appealing to put it gently.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Dr House said:


> If he smokes, he won't be overcoming the bad breath/reeking like **** problem until he quits smoking.


He used to smoke but doesn't anymore. He quit a while ago.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I can understand the breath but the shoes thing is just stupid.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

I think I'm going to be more self-conscious about my shoes now than my breath.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

If this was a first date with this guy, there is no excuse for him having bad breath and wearing gross shoes. I haven't been on an exorbitant number of first dates in my life, but when I do, the most important thing for me is making sure I look as presentable as possible.

So, what was wrong with the pants though? Overly skinny jeans, or was he doing the whole skinny jeans with an *** sag thing?


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Some people are highly unaware of their appearances, and woefully ignorant about what looks good, vs what does not. I will try to give the benefit of the doubt here, and say his bad breath may be a medical thing, or possibly just a bad day. No idea. Maybe you should take him on a date to the thrift store, and start looking in the men's aisle, and be like, "Hey! these jeans look great!" That's a good date for the future, but not in the beginning of the relationship, of course. If it were me, I'd probably give the guy a shot if everything else was great, just being openminded. I can understand not wanting to go there though, and the turn off. 

It's a dilemma. xD


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Tangerine said:


> Some people are highly unaware of their appearances, and woefully ignorant about what looks good, vs what does not. I will try to give the benefit of the doubt here, and say his bad breath may be a medical thing, or possibly just a bad day. No idea. Maybe you should take him on a date to the thrift store, and start looking in the men's aisle, and be like, "Hey! these jeans look great!" That's a good date for the future, but not in the beginning of the relationship, of course. If it were me, I'd probably give the guy a shot if everything else was great, just being openminded. I can understand not wanting to go there though, and the turn off.
> 
> It's a dilemma. xD


If some girl tried to give me a makeover for a first date I would feel very insulted. What if a guy took you to a salon on a date because your hairstyle was not to his liking? Anyway I am still laughing about the bad shoes comment and how seriously lonelygirl88 takes fashion.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

elvin jones said:


> If some girl tried to give me a makeover for a first date I would feel very insulted. What if a guy took you to a salon on a date because your hairstyle was not to his liking? Anyway I am still laughing about the bad shoes comment and how seriously lonelygirl88 takes fashion.


I didn't say the first date..that's why I said, "That's a good date for the future, not the beginning of the relationship." :b


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Tangerine said:


> I didn't say the first date..that's why I said, "That's a good date for the future, not the beginning of the relationship." :b


But wouldn't you accept him for who he was deep into the relationship? Why are women always expecting men to change? Bad breath is definitely a deal breaker. But scuffed up shoes, hrmm... I need to go shopping next weekend for some new shoes.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

elvin jones said:


> But wouldn't you accept him for who he was deep into the relationship? Why are women always expecting men to change? Bad breath is definitely a deal breaker. But scuffed up shoes, hrmm... I need to go shopping next weekend for some new shoes.


Not scruffed up shoes, I meant the jeans being too small and too short. If it were me, I'd want to know. Some people might appreciate help in the fashion department, (such as myself) while others would take offense to it. I think you have to gauge the person you are involved with!


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Tangerine said:


> Not scruffed up shoes, I meant the jeans being too small and too short. If it were me, I'd want to know. Some people might appreciate help in the fashion department, (such as myself) while others would take offense to it. I think you have to gauge the person you are involved with!


What about capri pants or skinny jeans? If only lonelygirl would post an example. I am getting very curious now how ugly these jeans had to be to shoot down a guy.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

elvin jones said:


> What about capri pants or skinny jeans? If only lonelygirl would post an example. I am getting very curious now how ugly these jeans had to be to shoot down a guy.


Well, most guys don't wear capris as far as I know..that might look a bit weird. Skinny jeans fine, but I don't think floods are EVER a good look, haha. Also, it's not about shooting a guy down in my opinion. If I wore something that looked bad enough, I would want my SO to tell me so. Changing your wardrobe up is not the same as being told to change your whole personality. Some change is good change. I think there's grey area. I think it's good for everyone to be looking to improve themselves, that's healthy. Suggesting that someone might look better in a certain pair of jeans doesn't seem bad, if you're in a relationship. (Again it depends on the person, and how bad they actually look in their clothing)

I'm not really sure. For instance, I don't think my SO looks that great in the color blue, however I wouldn't say anything, because it's not that big of a deal. Let's say he walked around sagging his pants and wearing huge holes in his clothing, I would be inclined to say something. It's situational. I would get to know the person first though, and look past the clothing situation. 
I don't know..just on a thought train.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Shoes. Serious business.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

He might have chronic bad breath which is a breaking point and you need to move on to the next guy. Can you imagine going in for the kill with him? Ick.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Heres what you do.. you buy a pair of shoes and a toothbrush and shove it to him and say "here you go." Then gently back off while staring him in the eyes and run.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

O_O Am i the only one who thinks these reasons are ridiculous?

I mean bad breath , is easily fixed and so is the shoes. I doubt the breath was that bad to make OP not interested. OP isn't interested enough in the guy in the first place which is why these things matter so much.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> O_O Am i the only one who thinks these reasons are ridiculous?
> 
> I mean bad breath , is easily fixed and so is the shoes. I doubt the breath was that bad to make OP not interested. OP isn't interested enough in the guy in the first place which is why these things matter so much.


But how interested can you be just from one date? It's not like you have that much invested after meeting only once. And if you tell someone that you just met that they have bad breath 10 to 1 they will get their feelings hurt, be embarrassed, get sort of angry at you for being so blunt, and never want to see you again.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

komorikun said:


> But how interested can you be just from one date? It's not like you have that much invested after meeting only once. And if you tell someone that you just met that they have bad breath 10 to 1 they will get their feelings hurt, be embarrassed, get sort of angry at you for being so blunt, and never want to see you again.


Yes but if bad breath is a deal breaker anyway the best option is to tell him. Rejection will hurt more than knowing his breath stunk.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Yes but if bad breath is a deal breaker anyway the best option is to tell him. Rejection will hurt more than knowing his breath stunk.


Well, with online dating you got to get used to rejection. Cause it happens all the time. I guess you could tell him but I'd do it by email or text message. Doing it over the phone or in person would be a disaster. The 2nd date will be super awkward. I can only imagine....:afr


----------



## Katelyn1236 (Jul 10, 2012)

Give him another chance. 
He could be worth it.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

The secret to improving bad breath is not just brushing teeth, but brushing the tongue. You can just use a toothbrush with a small amount of toothpaste and brush the tongue hard until all the white build-up is gone. Also, Arm and Hammer PeroxiCare toothpaste is awesome.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Subtle hints. Pop a mint or a gum into your mouth and offer them one casually, ask them if their mouth feels try or tell them that your breath always smells when you eat what they just ate and tell them.

Not a tic not a tac but the whole damn pack
sorry to be mean but you need listerine.


or you could pull them to the side privately and say hey we all have this problem I know my breath smells in the mornings if I forget to brush my teeth and it always helps to have gum and than give them one and say just keep that
in mind.

Overall that shows hyigene issues and as far as his clothes, it shows me that he doesn't take care about the way he looks, old shows and jeans, does he work? I can see you mean well, you can say I saw some nice men's boat shoes, leather shoes, or what ever type of shoe he's wearing for sale, there's some nice one's, they are 50% off and there's some nice dress pants on sale too. you should check it out.

Or you can use the extremely honest approach and tell him he's got the most rancid breath you've ever smelled and he dresses like a bum and you can't go out with someone who doesn't care about themselves, that his personal appearance is a turn off, that yes he has a nice personality but it seems he lacks self respect and you can't be with someone who is sloppy about their personal hyigene, I mean seriously what kind of kids would we raise, you know.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

calichick said:


> He might have chronic bad breath which is a breaking point and you need to move on to the next guy. Can you imagine going in for the kill with him? Ick.


What if he's a "big boy"?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You know, I was reading this thread and was like "now, what is wrong with the shoes again?"

I like the idea of sharing a breath mint or a Listerine pocket pack. Sharing is caring, and sharing a mint means sharing some love.

As for the shoes, you can politely bring it up if you want, but it would not be good.
Shoes are expensive. I kinda wonder if he is having money trouble like a lot of people in this economy. You can talk about seeing shoes you like in the store or something or perhaps talk about a sale at the store.

I would feel really bad if this guy was interested in you and you broke it off because of the shoes or the breath. That stuff can change pretty easily.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> I am seriously cracking up from that. Too funny.
> His breath was not the absolute worst, it was just not that fresh. Had a slightly fishy odor. It was a very mild odor but still. As I got close to him I would smell it. The thought of kissing him does not sound very appealing to put it gently.


You are not the only one, that was hilarious, show us some mercy, we want to know what you have to say, we just want you to say it from way over there :haha


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> What if he's a "big boy"?


Maybe I'll tell him the face is off limits you stay below the waist :lol

Btw chronic bad breath cannot change easily. That's why it's chronic, no amount of breath freshner is going to fix that .

Halitosis look it up


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

calichick said:


> Maybe I'll tell him the face is off limits you stay below the waist :lol
> 
> Btw chronic bad breath cannot change easily. That's why it's chronic, no amount of breath freshner is going to fix that .
> 
> Halitosis look it up


Well, that's hardly an issue worth breaking up over. That's pretty superficial. He can work on that.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

He's asking me about the next date and I would like to suggest shopping but I don't want to be too blunt. As I previously mentioned, he does want me to eventually take him shopping he said but he didn't get paid until the day after our first date. He was the one who brought up that idea to take him shopping not me.

I keep searching through images but I can't find anything similar or as bad! I just remember it being bad. I am not overly concerned with fashion but c'mon have a decent something in the wardrobe. 

Jeans were too short for him. Like went up above his ankles. Old, too tight, and looked like something he might have worn 5-10 years ago. I just ask that if you are making the choice to wear pants...make full commitment with it and wear them the appropriate length. 
/end rant.


----------



## SoulSoldier (Apr 10, 2012)

I would give him another couple dates just to see if the bad breath was a one time occurrence. If it's something that he always has, to be honest, I'd have a tough time dating him myself. My ex was like that and it was a definite turn-off, especially since I'm so committed to good oral hygiene myself. In most cases, bad breath can be helped although some medical conditions can cause it.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

This is too funny. Sorry for getting entertainment from your misfortune, but it is kind of funny that you'll have to go out on another date before taking him shopping.

Honestly though, if his breath is bad again I would just end it.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Canucklehead said:


> Honestly though, if his breath is bad again I would just end it.


That sounds like what I'll end up doing. I don't know why but I tend to lose interest in people so quickly. Like a few days after the first date I'm over it. I'm terrible. He seems like such a nice person and in fact invited me over today to celebrate with his family but I had to decline.

Again, his breath wasn't completely awful or anything. It just seemed a little fishy as I got close.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's pretty superficial.


As superficial as a guy not wanting to date an ugly girl?

They say one of the strongest factors of attraction between humans is 'scent.'

It's only human nature to reject someone because you don't find their breathe/scent/odor pleasing.

Scent and odor are huge breakers.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Scent is a big deal. I would give this guy _one_ additional opportunity to rid himself of the reek.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Just tell him his breath smells so he'll address the issue. A pack of mints isn't expensive. No guy is going to get all hurt if you tell him his breath smells. He'll just fix it. 

As for the shoes, I think it's laughable that you're actually focusing on what shoes the guy is wearing. Trivial things like that can be addressed later down the road with a simple shopping trip. If you're going to completely ignore a guy's personality and other qualities because his shoes aren't stylish enough then I don't think you have the right character for a relationship anyway. What a joke.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Rainbat said:


> As for the shoes, I think it's laughable that you're actually focusing on what shoes the guy is wearing. Trivial things like that can be addressed later down the road with a simple shopping trip. If you're going to completely ignore a guy's personality and other qualities because his shoes aren't stylish enough then I don't think you have the right character for a relationship anyway. What a joke.


It's an overall dirty, poor appearance. It's more than just shoes that aren't stylish. I put effort into what I wear. It turns me off when someone shows up to a date sloppy, unkempt, in sneakers that belong in the 90's, dirty, and not dirty in a sexy way either. His shoes were black but so dirty so they had white stuff all over them. I was trying to rationalize it thinking he might still be in his work clothes. But I know if it was me, I'd put other shoes in my car and a change of clothes so I am presentable.
P.S.- What you wear, your style and how you present yourself says a lot about you. You might not think so but it does. Tattoos, piercings, clothing, hair, physical characteristics in general are all things that attribute to your personality.

I never said I was "completely" ignoring his personality. In fact, if you read what I wrote in my original post I said the opposite.

Maybe they weren't as dirty as I can recall I just remember them looking bad but I can't remember exactly how they looked.

There should be a show for it: (Ambush style on the streets) "What are you wearing and (more importantly) Why are you wearing it?"


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

when you guys kiss hide a breath mint under your tongue and then pop it in there :]


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

godhelpme2 said:


> when you guys kiss hide a breath mint under your tongue and then pop it in there :]


lol


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

SoulSoldier said:


> I would give him another couple dates just to see if the bad breath was a one time occurrence. If it's something that he always has, to be honest, I'd have a tough time dating him myself. My ex was like that and it was a definite turn-off, especially since I'm so committed to good oral hygiene myself. In most cases, bad breath can be helped although some medical conditions can cause it.


LOL, :clap


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

godhelpme2 said:


> when you guys kiss hide a breath mint under your tongue and then pop it in there :]


What if the mint slides down his throat and chokes him? :no


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> What if the mint slides down his throat and chokes him? :no


damn.. i didn't think of that /: maybe perhaps slip something in his drink, then while he's out, breath spray time! :b

while your at it you can throw his shoes over the telephone pole lines. Say it was an accident, and wwaaallah, he'll have fresh breathe and new shoes :]


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

godhelpme2 said:


> while your at it you can throw his shoes over the telephone pole lines. Say it was an accident, and wwaaallah, he'll have fresh breathe and new shoes :]


that's not such a bad idea there.
Trick is finding a reason to take them off. Quite frankly I'm afraid to take them off.
I'm not sure about what could be underneath. That's why I'm hesitant about doing a beach date for our 2nd date.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

godhelpme2 said:


> damn.. i didn't think of that /: maybe perhaps slip something in his drink, then while he's out, breath spray time! :b
> 
> while your at it you can throw his shoes over the telephone pole lines. Say it was an accident, and wwaaallah, he'll have fresh breathe and new shoes :]


Interesting. Someone previously suggested taking the guy to the mall for a makeover for a date. Perhaps you could followup by taking him to the dentist. Best date ever.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

elvin jones said:


> Interesting. Someone previously suggested taking the guy to the mall for a makeover for a date. Perhaps you could followup by taking him to the dentist. Best date ever.


It's funny because our first date was actually at a mall. It's just a fun hangout spot to walk around. Ours is huge so there's a lot of diff things going on. He didn't get paid that day but that's why as we walked he kept saying he'd like me to take him out shopping.


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

lonelygirl88 said:


> that's not such a bad idea there.
> Trick is finding a reason to take them off. Quite frankly I'm afraid to take them off.
> I'm not sure about what could be underneath. That's why I'm hesitant about doing a beach date for our 2nd date.


lol, i guess it's time to have a girls day with him and take him to get a pedi


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

That's also another thing....

If your outside appearance is not manicured... why should I have reason to believe that's what underneath is.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Update: Just thought I'd post an update in the long shot anyone was curious...

I never ended up seeing him again lol. 
Lost desire. It was more than just the bad shoes/breath...but that didn't help matters. I just didn't really care to see him again overall. And I'm happy with my decision. Says something just the fact it was even noticeable to me.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

lonelygirl88 said:


> Update: Just thought I'd post an update in the long shot anyone was curious...
> 
> I never ended up seeing him again lol.
> Lost desire. It was more than just the bad shoes/breath...but that didn't help matters. I just didn't really care to see him again overall. And I'm happy with my decision. Says something just the fact it was even noticeable to me.


Good decision.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Canucklehead said:


> Good decision.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

If at any point during the date he swears or even says something like 'damn', get all angry and say "Do I have to wash out your mouth with soap?!" And then you go and wash out his mouth with soap. Problem solved.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> If at any point during the date he swears or even says something like 'damn', get all angry and say "Do I have to wash out your mouth with soap?!" And then you go and wash out his mouth with soap. Problem solved.


lol...Yeah...I posted an update saying I never saw him again. And I won't....
That was several weeks ago...


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I feel bad for the guy.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have quite bad breath but its largely due to my asthma I struggle breathing through my nose. So maybe it could be something like that I don't know, and I drink lots of water, no coffee and have a decent diet.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> I feel bad for the guy.


That's what he gets for having poor tastes in shoes.


----------

